# Summer Cottage - Cabinets



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## wepainthouston (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi Holland,

I think they came out really nice.

If you don’t mind me asking what grits did you sand with? Also what kind of primer and paint?

I like painting cabinets so these threads really interest me.

John


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

wepainthouston said:


> Hi Holland,
> 
> I think they came out really nice.
> 
> ...




-bleach/ water to get rid of the mildew, cleaned with Krud Kutter, rinsed thoroughly with clean water.

-USC Icing for big dents and dings.

-sanded with 180.

-2 coats SmartPrime - *everything back brushed to match existing woodwork.

-sanded back with 180/220

-2 coats BM Advance

(Doors were done over the winter, and stored on drying racks. Boxes painted and install in May.)


----------



## wepainthouston (Nov 3, 2020)

Excellent! Thank you for the reply this is a great place to ask questions and learn from.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Great improvement. How did you manage the alligatoring paint issue?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Great improvement. How did you manage the alligatoring paint issue?


Sanding was a big part of the prep: trying to get to a stable substrate, and smooth out the surface (and Sanding between coats eventually eliminated the alligator texture). Also, switching to a more flexible ‘waterborne’ paint and primer.

Everything in the house was originally done in an oil enamel. I hated to move away from it for historical reasons, but the house is uninsulated, and I feel that it was at the the root of the alligatoring problem (oil becoming more brittle as it ages). I feel like the oil enamel was also contributing to the mildew issue.

We used a waterborne primer, and a waterborne-alkyd hybrid paint, which felt similar to the oil enamel in other parts of the house, and will hopefully be able to handle the extreme temps and expansion/contraction.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

What a difference, nice work Holland. Good insight on the low temps and brittleness of oil contributing to the alligatoring- I probably wouldn't have thought of that but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

Holland said:


> Sanding was a big part of the prep: trying to get to a stable substrate, and smooth out the surface (and Sanding between coats eventually eliminated the alligator texture). Also, switching to a more flexible ‘waterborne’ paint and primer.
> 
> Everything in the house was originally done in an oil enamel. I hated to move away from it for historical reasons, but the house is uninsulated, and I feel that it was at the the root of the alligatoring problem (oil becoming more brittle as it ages). I feel like the oil enamel was also contributing to the mildew issue.
> 
> We used a waterborne primer, and a waterborne-alkyd hybrid paint, which felt similar to the oil enamel in other parts of the house, and will hopefully be able to handle the extreme temps and expansion/contraction.


I'm surprised you found Bullseye sanded well enough and had enough body to bridge over alligatoring that is that extreme looking.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

celicaxx said:


> I'm surprised you found Bullseye sanded well enough and had enough body to bridge over alligatoring that is that extreme looking.


Yes, good catch.
SmartPrime was used, Bullseye is not sandable . Will edit.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

celicaxx said:


> I'm surprised you found Bullseye sanded well enough and had enough body to bridge over alligatoring that is that extreme looking.


I usually take a lot of pics of each job, but didn’t take that many this time.

the doors and cabinets were done mid-winter sometime, and the boxes were done in late spring.


----------

